# 1936 Roadmaster Flatside help.   Yoru opinion counts! :)



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I'm going to start messing with my Flatside Roadmaster and was interested in your thoughts.  It looks like it war repainted somewhere in the last 10-30 years.  You can see some red paint popping through the black paint and I bet thats the original color.  Joe did some amazing work on the crack on the frame so I'm ready to either:


1. Repaint and chrome the bike, if so..OG red, or custom color like Black or Blue
2. Repaint the age the paint and leave the chrome the way it is
3. Ride it the way it is
4. Open for your ideas

What's you thoughts?
Sorry about the title mistype, I can't seen to correct it


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 31, 2014)

I think it looks great as it sits. Don't worry about the typo, I speak auto correct.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks awesome ...Maybe loose the stick on pinstripe and have it re-pinstriped correct and then distress to match..OR sell it to me !


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Looks awesome ...Maybe loose the stick on pinstripe and have it re-pinstriped correct and then distress to match..OR sell it to me !




I have been pulling off the pin stripe and the top clear film comes off but the white stays.  Where this has happened, it looks like OG paint.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2014)

IMO: ride it, appreciate it for how and what it is right now.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 31, 2014)

I would find the correct headbadge and the correct delta silverray fender light and ride the thing. if you restore it fully restore it. paint, pin striping and chrome.

Nick.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 31, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I would find the correct headbadge .............
> 
> Nick.




*Robertriley .....

This would be the badge ... other CWC names have been seen in this perimeter shape.

Badge is no longer in my collection.

Don't give up the search .......... good fortune to you ......*

...... patric





===================
===================


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Robertriley .....
> 
> This would be the badge ... other CWC names have been seen in this perimeter shape.
> 
> ...




Thanks Patric, 
I know where two are, I have have't wanted to drop the CASH for them.  It rides the same either way...lol.  :o


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 31, 2014)

Step up and buy the correct badge, the best triple step wheels you can find, and send the painted parts for a professional restoration.
I think the chrome is okay and I don't mind a new paint with respectable period chrome, in fact I prefer it to rechrome.
It's a rare enough bike that deserves better.
Chris


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Chris, I say source out the correct parts, head badge (PILOT or ROADMASTER), rack, chain guard, fender light, drop stand and rims.

Get it all correct, clean it up and enjoy it as is. 

Since your bikes don't stay to long in your stable, I probably wouldn't get into a costly restoration, and besides, it will eventually be in my stable.


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2014)

Since it is already a repaint then have fun and do what ya feel.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree, I would step up and buy the correct headbadge the bike deserves it at the least.

Nick.



scrubbinrims said:


> Step up and buy the correct badge, the best triple step wheels you can find, and send the painted parts for a professional restoration.
> I think the chrome is okay and I don't mind a new paint with respectable period chrome, in fact I prefer it to rechrome.
> It's a rare enough bike that deserves better.
> Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd keep whats original about the bike and only replace what's missing.
The original paint is gone, and can never be brought back, so I'd probably just work with what's there. If you go for a repaint, then it's going to look like a restored bike, so then you've got to go 100 point or nothing.
To half ass it at that point, would be what the last guy did, which is what has you questioning it now.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2014)

Another option: build some wheels (repro drops, good orig straight sides, high-quality modern blunts or similar), nice hubs and tires, make a custom badge, do a seat up: ride & enjoy. 
No harm done. 
Restore down the road or let someone else sink all the $ into it after you've had fun with it.
If you sell it, put the buyer and badge seller together, no investment to recover or lose.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 31, 2014)

Make it 100% correct and enjoy it as is.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2014)

Since the repaint was a crapass job I'd repaint it. Paint over paint chips with no prep work just makes me crazy. This is if it were mine and I was going to keep it.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 1, 2015)

If the bike was mine and I planned on keeping it I would just switch out all the wrong parts with the correct ones and leave the rest alone. Then I would just ride it.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> I think it looks great as it sits. Don't worry about the typo, I speak auto correct.




I like the way it looks right now too. But if you restore it, Black with white pin would be my vote.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> If the bike was mine and I planned on keeping it I would just switch out all the wrong parts with the correct ones and leave the rest alone. Then I would just ride it.




Also a good idea.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 2, 2015)

OK....I bit the bullet and picked up the badge today....It was so tough to do but the bike was like a face without a nose.  I'm still in need of a Delta Silver ray


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 5, 2015)

Have you tried any type of paint remover - I have had much success with Goof Off as seen below - the tank had serious over paint on it & to my surprise it came off to reviel original paint & decals - let the product do the work a clean rag & work small areas at a time .. again let the Goof Off do the work - do not scrub it - soak & remove & change spots on the rag often in a well ventilated area - good luck - then ride it - OR make the incorrect pieces correct & ride it as it is - don't restore it unless it is something you want to marry - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Good stuff Frank, thanks


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

Excellent badge! Icing on the cake with a girl popping out of it. Haha


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

The badge came in today!  WooHoo...!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Man, it's uncanny how similar this bike it to the '35 Colson Aristocrat. Not a long wheelbase frame, but the tank/insert, frame style & even the badge shape are a lot alike.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

yep, that one has the clad clinchers.  I have a set of those rings


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 5, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> The badge came in today!  WooHoo...!





*Am happy for you - Robertriley.  

The badge is the soul of the bicycle.*


............  patric




=========
=========


----------

